
When Work Disappears - jseliger
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/06/14/when-work-disappears.html
======
mooreds
This is a fundamental problem of our time. Perhaps the fundamental problem.

------
p3anoman
Fing site is a piece of shit

